# Proposition



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.

1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.

As we approach his house he asks me if I can spare some time this Saturday. Of course I ask why.

He wants me to ride with him in his BMW 140 miles to the Lamborghini dealer in Palm Beach, wait for him to finalize the deal on his new car, then drive his BMW back to his house while he brings his new car home. He will even pay for lunch while we wait to get the new car. 2.5 hours there, 2.5 hours back, estimated 1.5 to 2 hour wait for car delivery.

He offered me $350. I hesitated and he bumped it up to $400 instantly. Only hesitated because I was shocked at the offer in the first place. Told him 99% sure I would do it and I need to let him know by 4 pm today. $50 per hour if it takes 8 hours, zero expenses. I can't think of any negatives. Sure beats sitting around waiting for pings.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Does he want a happy ending too?
For $400 I might even consider it LOL


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Id definitely do it but it almost sounds in the "too good to be true" territory. Keep alert, proceed with caution, and have an escape plan in case he pulls it out.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Id definitely do it but it almost sounds in the "too good to be true" territory. Keep alert, proceed with caution, and have an escape plan in case he pulls his penis out.


Always have an escape plan. It could be a guy with too much money to blow or an ulterior motive.

If this bro asks you to have sex with his wife, take the money and run.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If he's legit going to the Lambo dealer to finalize a purchase, he wipes his ass with $400. I'd go for it all day long. Maybe take someone with me though.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

If you don't do it I will..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I looked him up online this morning, house he owns here is worth 1.7 Million. House he owns outside of Erie, PA on lake Erie is worth 1.1 Million. He is 58 years old, married, wife is active on FaceBook and pretty hot for being 61. She is currently in the Bahamas with her daughter. They have 3 kids spread out around the country, 1 the daughter living near them in PA. Based on FaceBook he has a 2013 Porsche Panamera in PA and his wife drives a 2004 Porsche Cayenne. They also have a 2015 jeep Wrangler for the winter months. Definitely snow birds coming to South Florida every winter for 9 years now. Looks like he made his money in real estate.



UbaBrah said:


> If he's legit going to the Lambo dealer to finalize a purchase, he wipes his ass with $400. I'd go for it all day long. Maybe take someone with me though.


I'll be taking Smith & Wesson with me. :wink:


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok then. He's vetted now. To quote Don Rickles in Kelley's Heroes...

"That could be the perfect crime."


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'll be taking Smith & Wesson with me. :wink:


You want that Huracan Performante that bad huh? Can't say I blame you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

only 400? the dudes buying a lambo. personally,i value my time more...you should have said a 1000 and sited various reasons,you have another private client the same day,you are about to get a huge bonus from uber but it must be completed by the end of the same day...etc etc...400 is fine ill bet you could have gotten at least 800...live and learn....a 1000 bucks to that guy is like nickles and dimes in the sofa cushion....



mch said:


> Id definitely do it but it almost sounds in the "too good to be true" territory. Keep alert, proceed with caution, and have an escape plan in case he pulls his penis out.


your assuming hes not gay...lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


I drove a guys bags from Scottsdale to Sedona, following his Ferrari 458 for $500....then a return three days later for $450.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I looked him up online this morning, house he owns here is worth 1.7 Million. House he owns outside of Erie, PA on lake Erie is worth 1.1 Million. He is 58 years old, married, wife is active on FaceBook and pretty hot for being 61. She is currently in the Bahamas with her daughter. They have 3 kids spread out around the country, 1 the daughter living near them in PA. Based on FaceBook he has a 2013 Porsche Panamera in PA and his wife drives a 2004 Porsche Cayenne. They also have a 2015 jeep Wrangler for the winter months. Definitely snow birds coming to South Florida every winter for 9 years now. Looks like he made his money in real estate.
> 
> I'll be taking Smith & Wesson with me. :wink:


Wow, that's some FBI level research LOL-o:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So it sounds like sex with his wife is back on the table.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

masterdon211 said:


> Wow, that's some FBI level research LOL-o:


did you know that florida has more stalkers per capita then any other state in the union? lol


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

masterdon211 said:


> Wow, that's some FBI level research LOL-o:


Really not very hard since I knew where he lived. I go got his and his wife's name from the property records website which also gave me their address up north as a permanent mailing address. Easy enough to check property records there as well its all public record. Ran them threw the clerk of court web site, FaceBook, LinkedIn and basic internet search. Neither one restrict their FaceBook data to only friends.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I'll be taking Smith & Wesson with me. :wink:


I'd do it. Sounds like you are well prepared.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Those are pretty average home prices over here. Also nice stalking of Uber pax. You guys deserve each other 🤼‍♂️😭


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

$400 may be chump change to guys like that but I've always found that those with disposable cash like that are pretty damn tight with it outside of making purchases of toys they want.

I used to live in Key West and went up to Homestead to purchase a Nissan Maxima. Getting the Salesman to pick me up at the time was simple enough. The commission a salesman is making on the sale of a Lambo far exceeds what the Nissan guy was making so either the buyer has probably not thought it all through.

Often times with exotics he may get an offer to trade his existing ride in at an unexpected premium.

Married with a wife and kids may mean nothing to this guy and it would not be surprising during the ride to find his hand on your thigh considering it's the keys right? You may want to end the experience and head home. Get some part of it up front. At the least you should insure you are covered for any situation where you could possibly not have a ride back.



waldowainthrop said:


> So it sounds like sex with his wife is back on the table.


 or the guy himself considering the location


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like there's any negatives whatsoever. Until there is.

Would probably go for it; but, just keep a strong awareness about you.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> did you know that florida has more stalkers per capita then any other state in the union? lol


Yeah, they're all in Broward County, right? (I'm on the west coast. Learned that from watching Cops. That locale seemed a gold mine for the producers).


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah, they're all in Broward County, right? (I'm on the west coast. Learned that from watching Cops. That locale seemed a gold mine for the producers).


i was just joking lol...everytime i see florida i think of that movie, Monster lol


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Just to be sure, get the money up front.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Just to be sure, get the money up front.


That was already made clear, and he had no issues with it. Even asked me if 100's were okay.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> That was already made clear, and he had no issues with it. Even asked me if 100's were okay.


Yeah 100s are ok about 10 of em lol


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


-------------------
Nice !!!! I love rich guys that do not mind spending. He liked you and the way you drive. I would consider it a compliment that he trust you. If I got good vibes from the man, I would do it without hesitation. 
He probably made his fortune in Commercial real estate. The commissions are huge. I have a friend that did the same. He and his family travel all over the world. 
Geeez -- the first thing this group things is sex and dishonesty. There are nice people out there , too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> only 400? the dudes buying a lambo. personally,i value my time more...you should have said a 1000 and sited various reasons,you have another private client the same day,you are about to get a huge bonus from uber but it must be completed by the end of the same day...etc etc...400 is fine ill bet you could have gotten at least 800...live and learn....a 1000 bucks to that guy is like nickles and dimes in the sofa cushion....
> 
> 
> your assuming hes not gay...lol


$400 for the day and no expenses is fine, sometimes you squeeze too tight and lose it.

I say go for it and have fun. Might have a good private client here as well.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I would also like to add this...you will have time to develop this guy for other things , people like this usually travel in the same circles. Referrals,repeat business are something im sure you will think about as you charm him all day,so this could turn into way more than 400,you never know!...good luck !


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

I drove 2 Chinese students from State College, PA to Erie, PA several years ago. They were going to pick up a PORCHE they bought there and were carrying a case with $70,000US to pay cash. Yes, I thought about tossing them and keeping the briefcase. No, I did not do that. But I took $600 for the three hour trip and did another $100 in Uber trips up there for a couple hours.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Why doesn't he just take an Uber to the Lambo dealer? Sounds like a scam.

Tell him no thank you and go back to Ubering paxholes from Walmart.

Oh yeah. What's his number?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


great . glad to see you will be making easy money.
give him your number he may request your services again. Finally ask him if he has any positions open in his line of work


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I can't think of any negatives.


The big negative is the _liability_ of driving his BMW.

And I do wonder why he won't get an Uber instead.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The big negative is the _liability_ of driving his BMW.
> 
> And I do wonder why he won't get an Uber instead.


limited liability.....maybe he likes the guy? not everyone is buffalo bill


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I was waiting for the hot part


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> only 400? the dudes buying a lambo. personally, i value my time more...


...says the Uber driver.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> limited liability.....maybe he likes the guy? not everyone is buffalo bill


No it's an outright bold liability... you drive his BMW back and some idiot crashes into you totaling it.
You might some out with all sorts of injuries, plus, the BMW's owner might decide to sue regardless of insurance coverage.
It's too risky in a nation fueled by lawsuits and liabilities.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

turns out this guy is known for random drivers. through my sources i have managed to procure a copy of the video...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The big negative is the _liability_ of driving his BMW.
> 
> And I do wonder why he won't get an Uber instead.


I called him today and confirmed. Asked a few questions.

First one: Why not go through Uber. His reply was most drivers don't speak English and he does not want to deal with riders canceling when they find out how long of a trip it is.

Second one: Why his car. BMW is 1/2 a block away and they will do his maintenance while the car is up there. Followed up with is that why I need to wait? He replied no, he has to do a training drive with the car that takes about 1 hour 45 minutes before they finalize the paperwork. He learns the basics of the car and they do a final diagnostic check for any bugs.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> No it's an outright bold liability... you drive his BMW back and some idiot crashes into you totaling it.
> You might some out with all sorts of injuries, plus, the BMW's owner might decide to sue regardless of insurance coverage.
> It's too risky in a nation fueled by lawsuits and liabilities.


well the good news is uber drivers are broke so theres nothing to sue for lol



FLKeys said:


> I called him today and confirmed. Asked a few questions.
> 
> First one: Why not go through Uber. His reply was most drivers don't speak English and he does not want to deal with riders canceling when they find out how long of a trip it is.
> 
> Second one: Why his car. BMW is 1/2 a block away and they will do his maintenance while the car is up there. Followed up with is that why I need to wait? He replied no, he has to do a training drive with the car that takes about 1 hour 45 minutes before they finalize the paperwork. He learns the basics of the car and they do a final diagnostic check for any bugs.


you asked why not go through uber? lol...do you want to blow the sale ? lol....stop asking and just do it ....smh lol


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I called him today and confirmed. Asked a few questions.
> 
> First one: Why not go through Uber. His reply was most drivers don't speak English and he does not want to deal with riders canceling when they find out how long of a trip it is.
> 
> Second one: Why his car. BMW is 1/2 a block away and they will do his maintenance while the car is up there. Followed up with is that why I need to wait? He replied no, he has to do a training drive with the car that takes about 1 hour 45 minutes before they finalize the paperwork. He learns the basics of the car and they do a final diagnostic check for any bugs.


Can you Uber in his BMW while you wait?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> well the good news is uber drivers are broke so theres nothing to sue for lol
> 
> 
> you asked why not go through uber? lol...do you want to blow the sale ? lol....stop asking and just do it ....smh lol


:roflmao:
(I would click on the "funny" like button above, but my browser won't let me use any of them except for clicking "like" itself -o


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> If he's legit going to the Lambo dealer to finalize a purchase, he wipes his ass with $400. I'd go for it all day long. Maybe take someone with me though.


I think I'd say I had family plans but after talking to the wife I'd do it for $600 and a signed no liability waiver for the BMW.

WORST thing could happen he meets u half way which is what I wanted to start with...

Apparently he doesn't have anyone else capable or he wouldn't proposition a total stranger... And it seems his money grows on trees... So hit em up.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dude is probably doing the "Buffalo Bill" tuck as we speak


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Awesome..something else i need counseling for lol


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I called him today and confirmed. Asked a few questions.
> 
> First one: Why not go through Uber. His reply was most drivers don't speak English and he does not want to deal with riders canceling when they find out how long of a trip it is.
> 
> Second one: Why his car. BMW is 1/2 a block away and they will do his maintenance while the car is up there. Followed up with is that why I need to wait? He replied no, he has to do a training drive with the car that takes about 1 hour 45 minutes before they finalize the paperwork. He learns the basics of the car and they do a final diagnostic check for any bugs.


If you have good vibes about it go for it. You do a good job, and Im sure he has friends, could lead to other lucrative drives...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Luckydraw said:


> If you have good vibes about it go for it. You do a good job, and Im sure he has friends, could lead to other lucrative drives...


I have not had a single bad vibe about it yet. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The big negative is the _liability_ of driving his BMW.
> 
> And I do wonder why he won't get an Uber instead.


Uber drivers are so cynical that they spend their time trying to find out what's wrong with a good deal rather than looking for more good deals.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Don’t be so easy man!

Tell him $1,000 upfront plus a generous tip...AND you drive the Lambo back!

Then, just open that baby up on that Overseas highway.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

No negatives but why doesn’t he just take an Uber black or w/e


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Youburr said:


> No negatives but why doesn't he just take an Uber black or w/e


No Black in my area, see post #37


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> No Black in my area, see post #37


Make sure the entire $400 is in your pocket BEFORE you start the trip.

Don't forget the Smith&Wesson.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> No it's an outright bold liability... you drive his BMW back and some idiot crashes into you totaling it.
> You might some out with all sorts of injuries, plus, the BMW's owner might decide to sue regardless of insurance coverage.
> It's too risky in a nation fueled by lawsuits and liabilities.


Umm, actually it's the other way around. You get hit in his BMW, you are sueing him! His insurance will pay for his damages, loss of car so what does he have to sue you about?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Make sure the entire $400 is in your pocket BEFORE you start the trip.
> 
> Don't forget the Smith&Wesson.


Easy dirty harry lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> Uber drivers are so cynical that they spend their time trying to find out what's wrong with a good deal rather than looking for more good deals.


It's smart business to check the ins, outs, ups, and downs of a large business deal before agreeing to it.

And a ride of that length is a very large business deal for a rideshare driver.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Umm, actually it's the other way around. You get hit in his BMW, you are sueing him! His insurance will pay for his damages, loss of car so what does he have to sue you about?


If she's driving his BMW and is found at fault in an accident, she'd be liable for damages.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Its BS. If he is buying a lambo, they will handle the driving 2 hours away.

Probabaly just yanking chain. When you say yes, he will back out.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Ylinks said:


> Uber drivers are so cynical that they spend their time trying to find out what's wrong with a good deal rather than looking for more good deals.


Seems to me that some Uber drivers are so blinded by so-called _good deals_, that they don't see potential liabilities that might bite them in the arse!



Disgusted Driver said:


> Umm, actually it's the other way around. You get hit in his BMW, you are sueing him! His insurance will pay for his damages, loss of car so what does he have to sue you about?


"He didn't have my authority to drive my BMW" -- back-stabbing paxholes are a dime a dozen.



FLKeys said:


> I called him today and confirmed. Asked a few questions.
> 
> First one: Why not go through Uber. His reply was most drivers don't speak English and he does not want to deal with riders canceling when they find out how long of a trip it is.
> 
> Second one: Why his car. BMW is 1/2 a block away and they will do his maintenance while the car is up there. Followed up with is that why I need to wait? He replied no, he has to do a training drive with the car that takes about 1 hour 45 minutes before they finalize the paperwork. He learns the basics of the car and they do a final diagnostic check for any bugs.


You will likely come back with a nice wad of cash and no issues to there or back, but, there's just always the possibility of various liabilities that makes me question/avoid certain situations like this.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m skeptical. And my life experiences have taught me (the hard way) to be cautious. The best cons will appear to be 100% trustworthy. 
I’d be wondering why a wealthy, successful person would need the help of a random stranger. Surely he has friends or business associates that would help him. 
If you were my friend, I’d ask you to not do it. If you were my close friend, I’d give you $400 to not do it.

Anyway......I’ll be curious to see what you do and how it plays out.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Is his dealer in Naples?

if you don’t do I’ll pick him up in my car and deliver him to the dealer. Then he can drive himself home


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Seems to me that some Uber drivers are so blinded by so-called _good deals_, that they don't see potential liabilities that might bite them in the arse!
> 
> 
> "He didn't have my authority to drive my BMW" -- back-stabbing paxholes are a dime a dozen.
> ...


Every day you leave your house there's a chance something bad will happen to you. Are you going to let your life be run by the constant fear od the unknown?

Used the car without authorization? How did he get the key? Come on, you are looking to hard for problems. You take on much more trouble driving for uber, this is a vacay by comparison. He's a chance to make a quick 400, spend a few hours learning from a very successful person and a nice drive in a BMW. This is a no brainer.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Dekero said:


> View attachment 402532


 Lady in that GIF looks like a cross between Julia Roberts and Kyra Sedgwick...


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have not had a single bad vibe about it yet. We will see how it goes.


Expecting here...Good luck!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Guy has money but not too many friends.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

My main concern is liability in case of an accident on the way back. If you get t-boned by a hit-and-run driver, will your insurance cover you doing it for money? Are you willing to commit felony insurance fraud and deny that you were being paid? What if the tire blows and you skid off the road and wrap his BMW around a tree?

Not saying you shouldn't do it. But you need to think about the worst case scenarios.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

some of you guys are paranoid lol.....enjoy the day make some money......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Extremely rare opportunity to cash in.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Does he want a happy ending too?
> For $400 I might even consider it LOL


Your my heroes &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a guy at a marina last night, it was a comfort ride. Requested several stops, decent conversation, gave me a nice tip.
> 
> 1.5 hours later another Comfort ping. Same guy. Wants me to take him home.
> 
> ...


Tell him you get to drive the Lambo home.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> some of you guys are paranoid lol.....enjoy the day make some money......


It's years of PUSD-- Post-Uber Stress Disorder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> $400 for the day and no expenses is fine, sometimes you squeeze too tight and lose it.
> 
> I say go for it and have fun. Might have a good private client here as well.


Remind him you are Available when the car needs service also . . .


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

$900 for taking a group of guys on a one-hour late-night trip to the city and back. They wanted to go to some strip clubs. $300 for the trip down, tipped $100 for stopping by a liquor store, $400 for waiting three hours to take them back, and another $100 at the end. Christmas money. Best night ever.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Part of the fee is the ride and part of the fee is the service. You know, like $250 for the ride and $150 for the rest. I knew I learned something about negotiation from my time driving people around for money.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You're driving back with a trunk full of black market guns and cash.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I'd definitely bring a friend along with you


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're driving back with a trunk full of black market guns and cash.


It's Florida not Chicago; nothing but cocaine in this trunk.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

UpNorth said:


> I'd definitely bring a friend along with you


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> It's Florida not Chicago; nothing but cocaine in this trunk.


Coke leaves the keys. Cash & guns comes back


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Coke leaves the keys. Cash & guns comes back


Eh I'd disagree depending on weight; he's picking up a lambo. Gun runners aren't stupid enough to move product in a lambo, cokeheads are cocky enough to do just that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Lamborghini is going back clean, 
The BMW will get loaded while it's getting "serviced"

Didn't you ever watch Miami vice?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Does he want a happy ending too?
> For $400 I might even consider it LOL


Oh lord now it really is Redlight Hub


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*****s


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

politely request money upfront


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I looked him up online this morning, house he owns here is worth 1.7 Million. House he owns outside of Erie, PA on lake Erie is worth 1.1 Million. He is 58 years old, married, wife is active on FaceBook and pretty hot for being 61. She is currently in the Bahamas with her daughter. They have 3 kids spread out around the country, 1 the daughter living near them in PA. Based on FaceBook he has a 2013 Porsche Panamera in PA and his wife drives a 2004 Porsche Cayenne. They also have a 2015 jeep Wrangler for the winter months. Definitely snow birds coming to South Florida every winter for 9 years now. Looks like he made his money in real estate.
> 
> 
> I'll be taking Smith & Wesson with me. :wink:


This is why I have ZERO online presence and do not do social media.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> This is why I have ZERO online presence and do not do social media.


Ummm&#8230;. isn't this an online presence?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope.....not at all.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Non eventful trip paid cash upon arrival, I was back in 7.5 hours. Lunch was provided by sales person, some mexican food from a nearby restaurant. Got an invitation to go offshore fishing with him as soon as there is a weekend he is available and the seas mellow out.

He bought a used yellow 2019 Huracan Performante with around 700 miles on it. Not sure what he paid, sticker price was $308,149.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Got an invitation to go offshore fishing with him as soon as there is a weekend he is available and the seas mellow out.


Don't be fooled! He's probably going to torture and dismember you, steal your organs, use your testicles for bait, then dump your corpse at sea to hide the evidence. It happens all the time. Florida.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't be fooled! He's probably going to torture and dismember you, steal your organs, use your testicles for bait, then dump your corpse at sea to hide the evidence. It happens all the time. Florida.


I so damn sick of this shit. Florida gets a bad reputation over lies and  bullshit.

We eat people down here, we dont waste then or pollute our precious waterways!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...nnibal-believed-he-was-half-man-half-dog/amp/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...-latest-bath-salts-incident/story?id=16470389


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

@FLKeys good job...now the boat trip lol....
News flash: @FLKeys sleeps widdafishes....


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I looked him up online this morning... Looks like he made his money in real estate.


Glad it worked out, but mobsters either "works for da union" or "made their money in real estate!"


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

you're going to be a drug mule.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Jack Straw said:


> you're going to be a drug mule.


I just finished watching the ending of the movie "Signs" and I just pounded one of these..... Needless to say I'm freaking out a bit...










And OP, no pics of the new ride? Lame! :thumbdown:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Its BS. If he is buying a lambo, they will handle the driving 2 hours away.
> 
> Probabaly just yanking chain. When you say yes, he will back out.


When you buy a Lambo they bring it to you . They did that 2 years ago when my husband bought his Panamera gts. At no cost from Len stoler. 1 hr drive to our house in Bethesda.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I just finished watching the ending of the movie "Signs" ....


so.. you watch movie endings only??!!! that's some hardcore instant gratification


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Jack Straw said:


> so.. you watch movie endings only??!!! that's some hardcore instant gratification


Plop down on the couch, see Mel Gibson tell Joaquin Phoenix to "swing" (not what you think, get your mind out of the gutter man!)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Non eventful trip paid cash upon arrival, I was back in 7.5 hours. Lunch was provided by sales person, some mexican food from a nearby restaurant. Got an invitation to go offshore fishing with him as soon as there is a weekend he is available and the seas mellow out.
> 
> He bought a used yellow 2019 Huracan Performante with around 700 miles on it. Not sure what he paid, sticker price was $308,149.


For all you folks who were cowering in your closets worrying about liability, criminal intent, crashing, police, meteorites, having your butt violated or some other foolish crap, stuff it! You need to get out of the basement and live a little. Glad it went well!


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For all you folks who were cowering in your closets working about liability, criminal intent, crashing, police, meteorites, hacking your butt violated or some other foolish crap, stuff it! You need to get out of the basement and live a little. Glad it went well!


Got an invitation to go offshore fishing with him as soon as there is a weekend he is available and the seas mellow out...  
that's how it starts :laugh:


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Non eventful trip paid cash upon arrival, I was back in 7.5 hours. Lunch was provided by sales person, some mexican food from a nearby restaurant. Got an invitation to go offshore fishing with him as soon as there is a weekend he is available and the seas mellow out.
> 
> He bought a used yellow 2019 Huracan Performante with around 700 miles on it. Not sure what he paid, sticker price was $308,149.


Glad you made it in one piece. A few of the people who replied to your post seemed to think you would be raped and dismembered. I, on the other hand, am a little disappointed that they didn't take you to the Okeechbee Steak House for lunch. Their filet mignon sliders would have been a great choice. And one glass of Camus would not have been enough to impair your driving. Maybe next time. Thank you for an entertaining post.


----------

